# AFX Charger Glass..



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

I've looked around and I couldn't find another one of these Chargers that had a clear window glass like this.. Is this pretty uncommon or have I just never noticed it before..? I should note that it's definitely original to the body..


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

Has everyone left this forum and gone to a different one or something..? Not trying to be a smarty or anything I'm asking so I know.. it used to be you'd post something, anything and right away you'd get responses of some sort.. whether they were helpful information or snide remarks, you could atleast count on somebody having something to say.. Now it's more like days if at all..


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

rdm95 said:


> Has everyone left this forum and gone to a different one or something..? Not trying to be a smarty or anything I'm asking so I know.. it used to be you'd post something, anything and right away you'd get responses of some sort.. whether they were helpful information or snide remarks, you could atleast count on somebody having something to say.. Now it's more like days if at all..


Hey RDM :smile2:

I think it maybe; the weather (Storms/or Really nice in places), High School Football Night (here anyways).... not to mention our "Off-Season" still...
any different #'s on the underneath castings (??)
Hello Bob Beers,.. You are needed in several threads now... :surprise:

Bubba (The Senile) 123


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

GUYS
It all started the day after the PASSWORD change, it's like all the other forums they own.
They got hacked and they had to up grade their anti spyware programs.
The password change was easy if you know how to do it but a lot of the older gents probably cant get it right
so that's why the place is a ghost town, hopefully they will get back on soon
I'd like to see this site back up and running smoothly again like it was in the old days, just wishful thinking on my part.

So you guys reading this please try again setting your passwords
MODS 
(NEED HELP)
Ask your Boss to set up a link they can contact or put it in the header line how to change your password.

GT40 ------JUST TRYING to help getting this site going again, no one was harmed in this post


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

They're both the same number..


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Bob Beers book only shows those Chargers with green tinted glass. Some of the Road Runners had clear glass however. I don't know if the glass for the Road Runners had the same numbers, but it looks like the same glass would fit both cars.


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

during my collecting days i have seen only a few of the green bodies and chrome version bodys having the clear glass.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Ya know.....I've never noticed.


----------



## AFXRICK (Dec 6, 2008)

They made both colors of glass in the white and butterscotch colored bodies. Another variation is the butterscotch body that does not have the black painted b post and window net. That is not officially documented by Mr. Beers either.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

They came both ways........seems the clear is earlier but not documented anywhere......my opinion is based off buying collections, warehouses etc. over the years and what else was found with it.


-----------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------

